# snatch strap



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

What size do you folks carry for beach use? 3" seems small to me. I figured a 6". Looking for opinions.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

3" works fine for me


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

"Snatch Strap" . . . Is that some new kind of "Thong Bikini" . . . LOL !!!

Seriously . . . I have a 4" wide strap and have never felt I needed to get anything wider.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

redhorse9902 said:


> What size do you folks carry for beach use? 3" seems small to me. I figured a 6". Looking for opinions.


How much does she weigh?







The Truck I mean.


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

Sorry for the spelling fellows. Lol. Full size truck, Chevrolet Silverado.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

I figure you're aware that recovery straps are rated by weight and ply, and not by width? Sure, the weight rating usually goes up as the width goes up, but the weight rating also goes up depending on ply. I.E., a 2-ply strap of a lesser width could have a higher weight rating than the next wider 1-ply strap.
Here's one person's explanation for why a 6" strap might NOT be a good idea for us "normal" 4-wheelers:

http://www.offroaders.com/tech/Tow_Straps.htm


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

BigWillJ said:


> I figure you're aware that recovery straps are rated by weight and ply, and not by width? Sure, the weight rating usually goes up as the width goes up, but the weight rating also goes up depending on ply. I.E., a 2-ply strap of a lesser width could have a higher weight rating than the next wider 1-ply strap.
> Here's one person's explanation for why a 6" strap might NOT be a good idea for us "normal" 4-wheelers:
> 
> http://www.offroaders.com/tech/Tow_Straps.htm


That was an excellent article . . . Mine has the hooks, so I'll definitely be buying a new one, without hooks, in the near future !

Tight Lines !


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I never ever run hooks. Loops on both ends.
OH and FYI guys there is a really awesome tow hook that fits into your 2" receiver hitch. They are usually like $60 elsewhare but Uhaul sells them for $25 and alot of the local uhaul stores carry them.
http://www.uhaul.com/MovingSupplies/heavy-duty-towing/Tow-Hook-Receiver-Mount/Tow-Hook-Receiver-Mount?id=11379


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

So I need to buy by weight?


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Well a snatch strap will stretch like a rubberband and is designed to yank a stuck vehicle but not for towing. 
A tow strap will stretch very little with the same working load. 
Some people carry both. Personally I do not. I carry a 3" tow strap rated at 30K lbs. I have extracted and towed vehicles for miles to get them off the beach. (One memerable one was a smokin hot chick from New York in a 2wd Tahoe)
I believe that a standard 3" 30K lb tow strap will suit your needs. Just remember to place a heavy coat or floor mat over top of the center of the strap before you start pulling. This is to reduce the likelyhood that a bystander or either vehicle is struck by the strap if it breaks under tension.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

1BadF350 said:


> Well a snatch strap will stretch like a rubberband and is designed to yank a stuck vehicle but not for towing.
> A tow strap will stretch very little with the same working load.
> Some people carry both. Personally I do not. I carry a 3" tow strap rated at 30K lbs. I have extracted and towed vehicles for miles to get them off the beach. (One memerable one was a smokin hot chick from New York in a 2wd Tahoe)
> I believe that a standard 3" 30K lb tow strap will suit your needs. Just remember to place a heavy coat or floor mat over top of the center of the strap before you start pulling. This is to reduce the likelyhood that a bystander or either vehicle is struck by the strap if it breaks under tension.


when did you start finding females attractive? news to me.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

kurazy kracka said:


> when did you start finding females attractive? news to me.


Since my conversion therapy. You should try it.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

IMO - anything wider than 6" would be cut from a conveyor belt


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

That's the reason was wanting one strong enough. Seen what happens when one breaks. Not a pretty site. Will knock a nice dent in a tailgate. Always laid a towel or jacket over it since then. Think I will get a 3" 30000 lb strap.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

redhorse9902 said:


> That's the reason was wanting one strong enough. Seen what happens when one breaks. Not a pretty site. Will knock a nice dent in a tailgate. Always laid a towel or jacket over it since then. Think I will get a 3" 30000 lb strap.


I like the coat or towel Idea. Never really thought about it or had one break but makes good common sense. I will use this practice from now on. Thanks for the info.


----------



## HossRoss (Feb 9, 2014)

Just purchased a "Bubba Rope" this weekend. I've had 3 '' strap in trucks all my life.
I like this "kinetic energy" recovery and think fish buggy would like it to on her old bones/frame.
Anyone here have any experience with these ropes?


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

*Bubba rope*



HossRoss said:


> Just purchased a "Bubba Rope" this weekend. I've had 3 '' strap in trucks all my life.
> I like this "kinetic energy" recovery and think fish buggy would like it to on her old bones/frame.
> Anyone here have any experience with these ropes?


Yup, I heard good things about this. It will be my next replacement


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

I carry a 3" strap and the clevis for a 2" hitch.


----------

